# DNR Conversations & coffee



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

DNR Converastions and Coffee schedule is out http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364-401111--,00.html








Again this year public forums will be held throughout Michigan inviting the public to discuss local and statewide fisheries management activities and concerns.

"Conversations & Coffee with DNR Fisheries Division" will take place in each of the eight management units that oversee Michigan's fisheries. The purpose of these forums will be to meet with managers and biologists, to discuss local issues and management activities, and to get specific questions answered. These meetings are extremely informal; at many no formal presentations will be made.

These forums will also make information available on local and statewide regulations impacting anglers. Refreshments will be provided.

Meeting dates, times, locations and information topics will include:


Lake Erie Management Unit
Monday, March 27 from 6 to 8 p.m. at Waterford Fisheries Station, Pontiac Lake Recreation Area located at 7806 Gale Road in Waterford.
Topics: proposed regulation changes, muskellunge broodstock lake efforts

Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit
Tuesday, March 28 from 6 to 7:30 p.m. at Wolf Lake State Fish Hatchery Visitor Center located at 34270 County Road 652 in Mattawan.
Wednesday, March 29 from 6 to 7:30 p.m. at Michigan State University Extension Office located at 50 E. Sprague Road in Ionia.
Topics: local regulation changes, stocking changes, fish habitat projects, fish surveys

Northern Lake Huron Management Unit
Wednesday, March 29 from 6 to 8 p.m. at Tuscarora Township Hall located at 3546 S. Straits Highway in Indian River.
Topics: local regulation changes, stocking changes

Western Lake Superior Management Unit
Wednesday, April 5 from 7 to 9 p.m. (EST) at Ishpeming Township Hall located at 1575 U.S. 41 in Ishpeming.
Wednesday, April 12 from 6 to 8 p.m. (CST) at Gogebic Community College located at E. 4946 Jackson Road in Ironwood.
Thursday, April 13 from 7 to 9 p.m. (EST) at Portage Lake District Library located at 58 Huron Street in Houghton.

Eastern Lake Superior Management Unit
Thursday, April 6 from 6:30 to 8 p.m. (EST) at Tahquamenon Area Public Library located at 700 Newberry Avenue in Newberry.
Topics: local project updates
Tuesday, April 11 from 6 to 8 p.m. (EST) at Holiday Inn Express Munising-Lakeview located at E8890 M-28 in Munising.
Topics: local regulation change reviews, local project updates

Northern Lake Michigan Management Unit
Wednesday, April 12 from 6:30 to 8:30 p.m. (EST) at Bay City College (Room 901 Joseph Heirman University Center) located at 2001 N. Lincoln Road in Escanaba.
Thursday, April 13 from 6:30-8:30 p.m. (CST) at Bay College West Campus (Room 231-A) located at 2801 U.S. 2 in Iron Mountain.
Topics: local regulation changes

Southern Lake Huron Management Unit
Tuesday, April 18 from 6 to 8 p.m. at Bay City State Recreation Area Visitors' Center located at 3582 State Park Drive in Bay City.

Central Lake Michigan Management Unit
Wednesday, April 19 from 6 to 7:30 p.m. at East Bay Charter Township Hall located at 1965 North Three Mile Road in Traverse City.
Topics: local regulation changes

For more information, contact the local management unit.


----------

